# Tractor/backhoe/loader?



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Looking for something to clear our large commercial lots. I am leaning towards pushbox. Not sure what I want to mount it on. Really would have minimal use for any of these other than snow. How large a tractor do I need to mount a 12' push box on? Will be buying used, so under $25k total is what I am thinking. I know I can get a used hoe and box for this. Not sure about loaders but doubt it in this price range. Tractors used? No idea. I am looking for opinions on tractors because I could get more use out of them than a hoe or loader. Help apreciated.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We run 95 hp tractors on our 12 ft pushers, I wouldn't want to run anything smaller then 75 hp. The weight of the tractor has alot to do with how it will push and the smaller you go, the less they weigh.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i've not run pushers before but we do a little comercial stuff but, how about a big skidloader and a 10'.....it maybe more usefull more of the year?

ive got a wheel loader that i dont use much. i would sell you that would fit the bill pretty well.....its an older CASE W-14 with many new parts, its a good ol'machine and its got a 2yd bucket on it.......le'me know if youre interested

PJ


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks JD Dave-I was really hoping you might chime in on this one. I figured weight would be a big factor. just wasn't sure what HP size put you in the weight department needed to use a box. 

Powerjoke- I will not rule this one out. What sort of hours? HP? Weight? Price? You can call my cell at 419 233 9339 or PM me if you don't want the price out there floating in cyberspace. Thanks, Phil


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Good topic - what are the advantages / disadvantages of loader verses a tractor??

We are looking at a John Deere 444 or 544 with a 16' plow verses a 100hp tractor with a 16' plow and 16' back blade. Loader would be like 10 yrs old and tractor would be new. Any pros or cons??? Neither would really be used in the off season....

Loader - it can stack, push anything, manuverability and visibility. It'll also cost a fortune to fix with no warranty

Tractor - it'll push pull almost as much, brand new, 3 yr warranty. It can't stack, the manuverability isn't as good.

Anyone use both and have opinions??


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

framer1901;570206 said:


> Good topic - what are the advantages / disadvantages of loader verses a tractor??
> 
> We are looking at a John Deere 444 or 544 with a 16' plow verses a 100hp tractor with a 16' plow and 16' back blade. Loader would be like 10 yrs old and tractor would be new. Any pros or cons??? Neither would really be used in the off season....
> 
> ...


I hope your talking a 16 ft power angle blade because a 100hp tractor won't push a 16 ft pusher, never mind the front axle carrying it and yes we've broken more axles then I care to remember. We do have a 16 ft pusher on a 205 hp tractor and it seems to do alright. Most of our tractors sit all summer waiting on snow and the main reason we buy them is because of price. You can almost set 2 95 hp tractors up, for the same price as a new 544. The 544 will get more done then one tractor but it can't come close to getting more done then 2 tractors and if by chance one breaks down, you still have the other one.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks JD - yes we are looking at 16' Danials wing plows, not boxes. The price is a huge difference between the two machines new, but gets much closer with the older loader, but the maintainance......


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

framer1901;570460 said:


> Thanks JD - yes we are looking at 16' Danials wing plows, not boxes. The price is a huge difference between the two machines new, but gets much closer with the older loader, but the maintainance......


We have an 18 ft Daniels, the 16 ft should work well. Make sure you get the back hoe model with the shorter moldboard, less weight on the front end.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

JD - do you run yours off your loader arms?? Down here the Kubota guy has worked alot on a setup that doesn't use the loader arms - which reduces the chance of tweaking the arms I suppose.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

framer1901;570533 said:


> JD - do you run yours off your loader arms?? Down here the Kubota guy has worked alot on a setup that doesn't use the loader arms - which reduces the chance of tweaking the arms I suppose.
> 
> View attachment 40568


We have that exact same harness, we've actually been building tractor harness's for over 35 years, well my Dad has. We run 14 ft power angle blades on a couple loaders but yes you can bend your loader if not carefull. Horst Welding actually make a parallel lift for the front of your tractor and it work alot better for stacking and going over curbs. Everyone runs tractors around here now but if you want to see tractors everywhere, go to Quebec, that's where the tractor thing started.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Dave.

I have actually tweaked a plow frame set up just like the one on that Bota. 11Ft dot plow, Deere 4455 2wd, super deep drift. with an icey filling, pushed through. plowed all night. next day boss calls says what the hell did you hit? I say no Idea, sorry, He laughs says in 25 years of plowing thats never ever happened, so they redesign all thier plow frames, (5 of them) never had the problem again.

I run a 12ft expanding box on a Volvo L20B which is a 50 horse 11000lb wheel loader. We had trouble with this machine with an 8ft pusher with rubber edge, but when we built the 12ft we designed in a floating quick tatch and steel cutting edge. We now have no problems at all (Other that hitting stuff and bending things),


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Peterbilt;570814 said:


> Dave.
> 
> I have actually tweaked a plow frame set up just like the one on that Bota. 11Ft dot plow, Deere 4455 2wd, super deep drift. with an icey filling, pushed through. plowed all night. next day boss calls says what the hell did you hit? I say no Idea, sorry, He laughs says in 25 years of plowing thats never ever happened, so they redesign all thier plow frames, (5 of them) never had the problem again.
> 
> I run a 12ft expanding box on a Volvo L20B which is a 50 horse 11000lb wheel loader. We had trouble with this machine with an 8ft pusher with rubber edge, but when we built the 12ft we designed in a floating quick tatch and steel cutting edge. We now have no problems at all (Other that hitting stuff and bending things),


We've tweaked alot of stuff over the years, it doesn't matter how strong you make something, somebody will find a weak link, if they try hard enough. LOL We actually bought 2 new Artic pushers and they come with a floating quick tach, so we'll see this winter how they work.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Dave. 

How big? I am thinking about a 10' for my new PT80. But they just cost so damn much, I am looking for used. 

I have seen the artic work and they are real nice. Clean down to pavement regardless of conditions, follow pavement contours, and look cool.

J.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Peterbilt;570906 said:


> Dave.
> 
> How big? I am thinking about a 10' for my new PT80. But they just cost so damn much, I am looking for used.
> 
> ...


I bought at SIMA, so the prices are show specials and they even knocked some more off them. I think the 12 ft was $4500 and the 14 ft was around $5000. They were both under 10 k anyway. Protechs are not cheap anymore either, when you go to steel trip.


----------



## Blake5858 (Aug 16, 2007)

framer - Is that all Daniels setup or custom? Looks like a good combo, I have used an m6800 with 10' push box the last couple of years. It has worked well, but the ability to roll the snow to one side would be great. Where are you at in west mich?


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Blake - it's a Danials in the front and an Ebling in the rear. The Kubota dealer sets the tractor up and Ebling does the installs. We're in the Holland area.


----------

